# Personal issue forces Iverson out of lineup again



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- Philadelphia 76ers guard Allen Iverson will sit out a second straight game because one of his children is ill.
> 
> Team officials say Iverson will miss Friday's game against the New Orleans Hornets. He also sat out the 76ers' overtime win over Chicago on Wednesday. He will be a game-time decision for Saturday's game at Houston.
> 
> Iverson has averaged 14.4 points in 25 games since he returned to the Sixers in December. He was voted an Eastern Conference All-Star for the Feb. 14 game.


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/02/05/iverson.out.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

